
Sense’s gorgeous new sleep tracker has voice control for the perfect alarm clock - iampims
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/11/01/senses-gorgeous-new-sleep-tracker-adds-voice-control-get-way/
======
allengeorge
Here's an alternate (and far less complimentary) take on Sense:
[https://www.google.com/amp/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/cir...](https://www.google.com/amp/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2016/7/26/12283986/sense-
sleep-tracker-review-alarm-clock)

PS. Does anyone know how I can get the non-AMP link for a website via the
mobile Google search?

